# Clomid & Adenomyosis



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

As I had a dream telling me "Clomid or not baby" I am curious.

I have adenomyosis, I do ovulate but am 46 this summer. as i now have old eggs    wondering if its worth giving clomid a try or whether it is not advised with adeno I have never been advised by cons. to try clomid but wondered if it would be a possible booster?

Any opinions very much appreicated.

angels


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi


We haven't had anyone else recently with Adenomyosis on the clomid boards from what I have seen.


Although I have just checked on Google and there are others that have been px clomid for TTC, although they have been closely monitored while taking clomid as could make adeno symptoms worse (very similar to the girls that have had endo) 


I think that your cons may have to weigh up the pros and cons and whether your eggs would still be viable


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

thank you for your research Shelly


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

hello

i was diagnose with Adenomyosis following a c section with my first baby - i had spotting and very heavy periods as the sign and then was scanned and had it confirmed.

i tried to conceive naturally for about 9m to a year but then had a laparoscopy and dye and was told i also had scar adhesions pinning my uterus down and endometriosis (mild)  this was all removed but obviously the adeno was not removed as it cant be

again we tried naturally but nothing and then i was put on clomid (my egg reserve is also deminished and low quality due to the endo apparently as i am only 32) and bingo month 2 we fell pregnant and i am now 11 weeks

i say give clomid a go, it cant hurt and it certainly worked for me even though i had adeno.

good luck x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

hi sarliv

thanks for that, i am defo tempted to try. Can i get clomid from my gp?


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i think some GP's will prescribe and given your age and history i would hope that your GP would prescribe it

i actually booked to see the consultant i saw for my laparoscopy privately and she prescribed me clomid as i could not see anyone on NHS because i have one child already and also the wait is so long.


----------

